# congrats texgal(drinda) aquatic plant of the month(july) tropical fish magazine



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so there I was looking for t5 h.o. bulbs at pet smarts, after hearding that the t5 h.o. are on clearance to make room for aquaeon t5 n.o light fixtures and bulbs.. i picked up the july tropical fish magazine for something to do, because i was trying to cool off no ac in my car because i need to buy a new compressor and I have black interior.. flipped to page 31.

aquatic plant of the month. drinda jacobson are very own texgal. :whoo::blah:

helanthium tenellum
(buchenau 1869)

common name pygmy chain sword.
synonym echinodorus tenellus
divison magnoliophyta
class liliopsida
order alismatales
family lismataceae
native distribution north/central/south america
aquarium placement foreground
requirements undermanding and very adaptable to many environments

don't dare me type the rest it's to long.. I wil try to scan the page again, but I don't know how to get it up on the computer....

oh any way it doesn't have any thanks. but i know she would like to tank all the dfwapc and aquatic plant central people.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I see now why she does not answer phone calls today. Getting all elitist, I know it!

It's very hot here these days... Joey here cools by pretending to read magazines at pet stores. I do something much more extreme and subtle - when I go to the grocery store I intentionally walk through the isles that have freezers. You can actually make your way through a grocery store by very much walking 70% of the time along "things" spewing cool air.

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't know what you mean by thanks but it's am honor to be able to share info about plants.

Niko - you have to call the right number to get an answer! . I promise I'll answer. :0)


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Hm, I guess the phone companies have some kind of new system. You are the second person that tells me I have an old number, but the answering machine messages are still the same.

I'll now focus real, real hard, hand on my forehead, and guess the right number (s)!










--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Don't know what you mean by thanks but it's an honor to be able to share info about plants.
> 
> Niko - you have to call the right number to get an answer! . I promise I'll answer. :0)


I guess it's different for other magazines... a thanks. would be exp. like a truck magazine would be I would like to killer ridez for the suspension work, ja ja at pissico for the paint work, mike at jbl for the stero work, etc etc etc..... oh and i didn't know p. sword could go red under high light and c02...


----------

